

Technology: dizzying but invisible depth  - mooreds
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13fxdhxipjbhlbyv04cjtfbrwqmz12pghk

======
zamalek
Amazing post.

I was talking to my colleague not an hour ago about how deep technology goes,
and what sort of mentality we have. It occurred to me that under normal
circumstances when people talk about a "big number" they mean a number that
has a large whole-part (millions, billions, trillions etc.). Talk to a
computer scientist and a big number is defined as how many significant digits
are present (no matter where the decimal point is, milli, micro and nano are
still big numbers to us). It's amazing how being entrenched in technology
changes your perspective of the world - even the small things can be complex.

